# Can any one identify this little guy



## scad2k (Mar 13, 2006)

Sorry about the photo. On camera phone at night. 
He was brown with a bright orange belly


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Great crested Newt?

Just a guess - we get them around here and that's what I always call them, lol.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

It's a male Smooth newt (Lissotriton vulgaris), very nice, Al


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

cute find


----------



## marbleman (Feb 22, 2010)

i saw 1 like that in my garden last week but dint have a camera at the time!


----------

